

Outsource Your Invoice and Get Paid Immediately - kyledreger
https://outvoicer.com/designers/

======
knd775
This is nothing more than a modern debt-collection agency.

That may not be an entirely bad thing, though. I can just see it getting out
of hand if this is not done correctly.

~~~
MiguelHudnandez
Don't be so quick to write it off as just debt collection that could get ugly
for your clients.

It's also equivalent to a payday loan with an APR of ~38.7%!

Still, though, for chronically late clients that you want to fire anyway, it
might be a great alternative to waiting.

------
coreymaass
I've found it really effective to invent an in-house, debt collection agent.
Usually named Boris, Thor or Moose. He contacts late clients directly from our
billing dept, and is a little more insistent than I'd been up to that point.
Whether the delinquent client takes him more seriously, or just finds the
whole process humorous, I don't know, but it works.

------
jgunaratne
They're not as bad as the loan sharks at pay day money shops, but 4%
commission is still a substantial chunk.

